# Redcliffe Xmas Morning



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

How's this for pushing it with the Mrs? In light of the very snappery conditions off Redcliffe the last few days I'm heading out again in the morning. I'll be at Queens Beach Boat Ramp about 4:30am for a quick 2ish hour session. Anyone welcome to join if you can get away with it....I got a good squire this morning so hoping to double up.

cheers

Mick


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets see.....strong winds predicted and a low tide at that time , then , you get home to face more STRONG winds and a "beach closed" notice at your next "favouite" playground !!!! just because you actually thought she meant it when she said "yeah , go enjoy yourself" ...nah , think i'll play it safe so that santa isn't the only one coming at christmas .!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

:shock: I wouldn't even say I was going fishing xmas day as a joke. Well, maybe I would say it as a joke.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Trip postponed til Boxing Day...

cheers

Mick


----------

